# Auger suggestions



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I know i can't afford (justify) a gas auger so i was wondering what hand auger you guys would recommend, and how much should i expect to pay for one.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

This year we bought a strikemaster mora 7'' on sale for $40. but regular i think they were around the $50 range. They work decent if you keep the blades sharp and don't ding them up. But this is the only auger i have experience with.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

My 6 inch Lazer has been with me 5-6 years and still cuts as fast as ever. Just stay away from areas where vehicles have sat, the resulting dirt and gravel will dull any blade quickly.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

if it helps i have a running auger for 130. i live in grand forks but it is in williston.....pm me i you are interested


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

Check pawn shops as well as bait shops for used stuff. I got a jiffy auger for 75 at a pawn shop, saw a 2 yr old jiffy for 150 at Dakota Angler in SF last week


----------

